# For the first time in 13 years I had



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

my first O. We are finding each other all over again and I have always made him stop before that point because it felt like I was going to pee. But last night he was not stopping. I think I like make up sex. And yes since he told me he cheated on me we have been having sex almost every night and it feels like I found my inner *****.
I know why he cheated on me, lack of sex and no talking. He wanted to be wanted, and needed...the same things I wanted but we never told each other until it was too late.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds like it wasn't too late after all. Sounds like you're making progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Sweet. :smthumbup:

But - it was your husband's choice to step out, regardless of the circumstances - so don't beat yourself up too much.

Glad you are making progress.

Best wishes.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

Sh!ty the circumstances that made you had makeup sex but hopefully counseling can get you on your way to a better relationship and the sex is always good from now


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> But last night he was not stopping. I think I like make up sex.



I've been reading this forum for a month and these are the best two sentences I've read in a row so far. This says so much about what you were needing and what he was needing.


----------

